# Want to go to LCB in Las Vegas Need Advice?



## once2now3 (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I want to go to LCB in Las Vegas. It has only had one graduating class so far. They have also raised the tuition to 38,000. There is only one other culinary school here. I have a meeting with LCB tomorrow. I've been reading the posts on LCB and it sounds like it may not be my best choice. Iwas intrigued by their reputation and promise of placement and the potential money you can make upon graduation. They say 6-12 thousand a month. Any advice?
cc


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Check out the Hurrah hospitality program at UNLV. I went through culinary school under Chef Delrosario, the guy who set up the program, when he moved out to Los Angeles. I am planning on pursuing a BA there after I pick up a couple more years of experience.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

6-12 THOUSAND a month!!!!  That's around 72 to 144k a year! That doesn't sound right unless its for upperish management of a large property.

Maybe it's just me, but Le Courdin Blue seems like a franchise operation, and the quality of the different campuses seems to vary alot, judging from the stories I've heard. 

As far as placement centers go, I have generated more and better offers by hitting the pavement, networking, and Craigslist then I have from my schools placement center.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

6-12k a month??? Do your homework before you jump.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

After about 10 year working twelve hours a day seven days a week you might make 6k a month. You might....


----------

